# dog doesn't like getting brushed



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

So my boy Jubel doesn't like gettng brushed, he doesn't get upset to the point of snapping or snarling but he resists it. He gets up and moves and/or softly bites at the brush. 

I only got him last May so with him shedding a bit I just powered through last spring and brushed him with a slicker brush until I felt I'd gotten the majority of the lose hair. He only has a single coat of about 1-1.5 inch hair. 

As the weather is warming up and he's starting to shed again should I just power through with the slicker brush again this year, try a different kind of brush? He's not in any risk of getting mats or hot spots with his hair it's mostly for my benefit to reduce the hair he sheds around my house. The only other thing I've tried at this point is a glove with a bunch of rubber nubs on it. He reacted the same way, moving away and/or softly biting at it.

Thanks


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd try a real soft brush. Might not necessarily get the job done, but thats not the point right now. Hang onto his collar and brush only the spots that feel good; his back, and top of the tail. Stay away from his legs and face. Only do it for a minute to start and then gradually work up to more, until he's used to it and doesnt mind anymore. Praise like crazy and maybe even give some treats while doing it. In other words, make it a super enjoyable experience for him.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

A slicker brush wouldn't be my first choice for a single coated dog. They scratch!

No single coated dogs here, not sure which would work best. A simple metal flea comb would probably get loads of loose fur out though. Giving warm baths and rubbing the coat down several times during a drying off walk gets out loads of loose hair though.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

A brush or comb with rounded tips would be better. Slickers can be uncomfortable, especially if they're run over the same area too much (each dog is different in this). 

My favorite is a little metal flea comb. I have this one. It is my top choice for spring/fall when my big ol Saint boy is blowing coat.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks I'll pick up a comb next time I'm in the pet store and try that out. Could be the metal wires are too scratchy for him, though he treats the glove with rubber nubs the same way

He just got a nice bath last night after getting all muddy at the dog park. Haha I love the spastic frolicking he does post bath and rub down with the towel. As soon as I let him out of the bathroom he sprints around the house for a few minutes full of happy energy.


----------



## LisaM (Mar 1, 2011)

dagwall said:


> Thanks I'll pick up a comb next time I'm in the pet store and try that out. Could be the metal wires are too scratchy for him, though he treats the glove with rubber nubs the same way
> 
> He just got a nice bath last night after getting all muddy at the dog park. Haha I love the spastic frolicking he does post bath and rub down with the towel. As soon as I let him out of the bathroom he sprints around the house for a few minutes full of happy energy.


I always thought of the spastic run after bathing as "GAAAHHHHH!!!!! GET THE CLEAN OFFA MEEEE!!!"

My dog doesn't like being groomed either. I'm working with her on using high value treats to make it enjoyable, but she'll just move in for the treat, I'll get a brush stroke or two in and she's already moving away. I end up hooking my arm around her stomach to get her to stay. I never scold, and always praise when she stays for a second, but there has been very little improvement


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I bought a feal comb today and tried it out. He did better than with the slicker with wire tines but still not to happy about it. So I gave him a chey toy http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19446 to keep him occupied while I brushed him. With the toy to focus on he let me brush him. Still not overy impressed with the comb removing the lose hair but I may be able to find an effective approach now that I can get him to be still.


----------



## Pit_Bull_Lady (Feb 4, 2009)

I've been a professional groomer for over 20 years, and I have found that a high-velocity force air dryer, after a good bath and conditoner, works wonders for getting out a lot of a dog's loose coat.

You can order them from pet supply companies like PetEdge or Ryan's Pet Supplies.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with the posts suggesting a soft brush. Try a pin brush- they are pretty gentle and get the job done.
Another thing you might try is to put him UP on something- like a bathroom counter (with a rug or mat underneath him so he doesn't slip). They learn that when they are up there- it is time for grooming and will just stand there. I used to do that before I invested in a grooming table. It sounds crazy- but worth a try. Be sure to stand in front of him in case it doesn't work and he tries to bolt.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

55 lbs dog and small bathrooms, not going to safely get him up on any counter in this house... Best bet would be the dinner room table if I tried this. Honestly he doesn't shed too much anyways.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry ha ha. Did not realize he was 55#
scratch that idea!
I'm used to dealing with more like 20#


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I use a small size horse rubber curry comb; it is flexible rubber but firm enough to give a kind of massage feeling without a scratchy-on-the-skin feeling. You can brush in circles or strokes. Don't use over the bony areas like on legs. Costs about $2 at Tractor Supply/farm stores. My dog also doesn't like to be brushed but he is okay with the curry comb. I mostly just give him a good back scratching with my own nails and then wipe the loose hair off with a hand towel.


----------

